

Unmissing Persons: A Detective Story - brianwhitman
http://blog.echonest.com/post/27624270104/unmissing-persons

======
lmm
I can imagine someone doing this so as to be able to listen to beatles songs
on Grooveshark. Upload them, remember the fake name you used, and then you can
listen to those tracks wherever you are.

Perhaps being overly paranoid, but "Weissbuch" sounds like a fake name to me -
would that be the German for "white album"?

